
A chat with the new Uber executive who believes the company can change - malandrew
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/on-leadership/wp/2017/06/09/now-its-on-our-watch-a-chat-with-the-new-uber-executive-who-believes-the-company-can-change/
======
dozzie
Yeah, company can change. Can change people who work there.

